# Sheikh Mohammad To Sponsor Endurance Race At  WEG



## skydy (6 March 2014)

The FEI has lost its mind. 

http://www.horse-canada.com/horse-n...nsor-2014-alltech-fei-world-equestrian-games/

For this IMPORTANT sponsor who has been sanctioned by the FEI in the past for drug violations in his endurance horses to be allowed by the FEI to sponsor the WEG  is unfortunate. 

 The  questionable practices in endurance racing in the region for which he is an influential member have been be the cause of an FEI "Endurance Conference".  http://www.horsesportinternational....guest-blog-from-the-fei-endurance-conference/

Nothing seems to have come of that, and now the husband of the President of the FEI has the endurance race at WEG named for him and his "love of the horse". :rolleyes3:


----------



## dianeholmes (6 March 2014)

I have to say my heart sank when I saw that announcement. Nothing will change I fear. This could lead to the demise of the FEI, in Endurance terms any way. I see you are from the USA - your national federation has already raised this possibility, more courage than ours who are almost silent on the topic - shameful..........


----------



## Alec Swan (6 March 2014)

All those who compete in any sport,  should distance themselves from their governing body,  threaten and then carry out,  the setting up of a secondary sport-body,  and they should do that when there is ANY Mohammad influence or participation.

How such blatant corruption,  cheating and dishonesty,  can be apparently nullified,  because of proffered bribery,  and how such behaviour can be countenanced,  is a mystery to all..............

......... But STILL it continues.

Alec.


----------



## skydy (7 March 2014)

dianeholmes said:



			I have to say my heart sank when I saw that announcement. Nothing will change I fear. This could lead to the demise of the FEI, in Endurance terms any way. I see you are from the USA - your national federation has already raised this possibility, more courage than ours who are almost silent on the topic - shameful..........
		
Click to expand...

I do wish that this ridiculous charade would have consequences for the FEI , but I doubt very much that it will.

Worldwide horse sport is addicted to UAE money and the FEI member nations will probably change the rules at the next session, allowing Mme.  Haya to be elected to another term as President. 

The entire situation is ugly and disappointing.

It is obvious that whatever autonomy Haya enjoys due to her royal status, she cannot defy her husband. She isn't stupid. She does seem a bit out of the loop as far as the general (horse person) population is concerned, not her fault I suppose. As long as federations bow to the UAE and Saudi money, why should she not continue in her husband's best interest? 

No one but our own federation is to blame if they allow themselves to be seduced by the money.
 I do hope that she will turn down another term as FEI president, especially since she campaigned for the position by advocating term limits, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## paulineh (7 March 2014)

Yet again it is blood money that is involved with our wonderful sport.  When will we be rid of such and be allowed to compete on a level plane.


----------



## skydy (7 March 2014)

paulineh said:



			Yet again it is blood money that is involved with our wonderful sport.  When will we be rid of such and be allowed to compete on a level plane.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid that even a complete refusal by ethical endurance nations to participate in the WEG races would not stop region VII from competing against themselves and rejoicing in the result. 

It would however send a message that could not be ignored by the press, if the WEG endurance competition was contested solely by region VII riding against one another.


----------



## MagicMelon (8 March 2014)

skydy said:



			Worldwide horse sport is addicted to UAE money and the FEI member nations will probably change the rules at the next session, allowing Mme.  Haya to be elected to another term as President.
		
Click to expand...

This. The money from the UAE is just insane. I guess the FEI just can't afford to cut these certain people out of the sport. On a different (but related) note, having just ridden in Dubai a few days ago - they do ride their horses faster / harder in general than we do here. My hack was basically fast cantering for a good 15 mins at a time (often in deep sand), walk for 5 mins then back cantering again (for 2 hours). The horses were clearly very fit, but I think in general those in the UAE do work their horses harder than we perhaps would.


----------



## LaMooch (8 March 2014)

I think its money that buys I'm afraid


----------



## skydy (9 March 2014)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ho...-raids-investigation-for-Sheikh-Mohammed.html

That was the "investigation" that "exonerated " the Sheikh from bringing illegal drugs into your country.


----------



## pip6 (10 March 2014)

And it was absolutely unbiased of course even though he paid for it.

His tribe aren't horsemen by tradition, they were sailors apparently.


----------



## pip6 (13 March 2014)

Guess who's in the news for cheating again......

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...Sheikh-Hamdans-world-championship-ringer.html


----------



## Pale Rider (13 March 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			All those who compete in any sport,  should distance themselves from their governing body,  threaten and then carry out,  the setting up of a secondary sport-body,  and they should do that when there is ANY Mohammad influence or participation.

How such blatant corruption,  cheating and dishonesty,  can be apparently nullified,  because of proffered bribery,  and how such behaviour can be countenanced,  is a mystery to all..............

......... But STILL it continues.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with every word of this, this corrupt, dishonorable man should be banned from all equestrian sport.  His influence is bad for all the sports he comes in contact with and especially the unfortunate horses. He may have set up and paid for an enquiry by Stevens who exonerated Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid al-Maktoum, which proves that you get what you pay for.


----------



## skydy (14 March 2014)

I am happy to see some response from this side of the pond.. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...kaway-in-row-over-endurance-horse-racing.html


----------



## pip6 (14 March 2014)

This is what BEF should be doing!!!!!!

Inreality they authorise a Bahrahini paid for ride to be held at Royal Windsor Horse Show this year with entrants from the corrupt Group VII countries! Of which Bahrain is one! Even worse from that there will be GB riders entering (or asking to enter as entries are by 'invitation' only. Not long ago some of our top riderws were on another forum vehmently slating these countries & there corruption, now suddenly they think it's fine to enter one of their races just because they want to do an FEI race. Their excuse? Trying to beat them clean. Well sorry I don't think pushing a horse hard enough in training to beat a horse that has been trained/competed on drugs is fair on the horse. They keep citing an 'inspirational' talk by a swimmer who did this, but he was a human making a personal choice, these horses have no choice in being trained to these levels. Does this mean we are going to see the incidence of stress fractures & deaths rise as we decend to the cheats level? Suddenly the same riders were saying it was fine to compete in their rides as they wanted to do Windsor (used to be EGB ride there, always quickly booked out, not been allowed to run last two years - coincidence???? Have grassroots members fun been put second to allowing cheating riders & limited number of GB riders to have a hooley around the park? One wonders.) Absolute silence from EGB management regarding their part in the FEI ride & now riders likely to enter are running silent after their team training weekend a couple of months ago. Told to keep mum?

Surely it's up to them to prove they've cleaned up their act & not being allowed to compete internationally until it is beyond question as they have desended so deep into this digusting cheating mire. BEF & FEI have no balls, I'd love to see if they or any of their officials are receiving payments for attending the ride. I remember the rides by Sheik Mo at Euston, all the officals were paid generously to attend, some will sell their souls cheap to do this now their dirty practices are known.

There was a wonderful piece by Cornelius Lysat on Radio 5 regarding the Fenton horses running at Chelters. Roughly he said that this country claims a zero tolerance towards drug cheating, but whilst we allow the horses of a known drug cheat to compete we obviously do not have a zero tolerance policy. Here, here, so right! This should be applied to ALL international competitions regarding group VII countries until they can prove they are clean in & out of training (& not switching horses etc). The Americans have got the response right, the Swiss are doing something about it, silence froom the BEF, here come run one in our country. Absolutely disgusting, they should be ashamed. Maybe some brown envelopes being wafted about again. By the way the Bahrainis are sponsoring ALL of windsor horse show (through manangement company H-power, who I emailed regarding my concerns but they have not responded). Serious mistake in taking dirty money for such a wonderful show. I bet the Queen doesn't know about their horse abuse.


----------



## skydy (15 March 2014)

An articel from the U.S. ;  http://www.chronofhorse.com/article/investigation-re-opens-sheikh-hamdan-horse-switching


----------



## pip6 (17 March 2014)

Skydy,

If you have any contact with american endurance riding forum please post that grassroots rides overhere are overwhelmingly against these cheats & their horse abuse. Ironically it seems our governing bodies, BEF & EGB will not take a stand like the US is so rightly doing. So much industry in Europe, especially racing is dependant on the oil dollar they've totally lost their independance, even allowing the 'special priviledges' when sponsoring rides (look into last years Euopean championship debacle on belgium endurance website). Funnily enough the only riders who are willing to look the other way are our FEI riders who are willing to enter the races these cheats pay for under the pretence of it's okay to enter a dirty race as they are clean. To my mind they may as well just be paid a bribe to enter & provide false competition. Many of us would not enter a race paid for by these cheats & are disgusted BEF/EGB are allowing a race to be paid for by them & entered by group VII countries to be held in the uk.


----------



## skydy (17 March 2014)

pip6,

   I visit the Chronicle of the Horse Forum and have posted the information there about the FEI endurance
scandal. I believe there are a few Brits that frequent the forum and have made their views known.

Here is one thread;

http://www.chronofhorse.com/forum/showthread.php?429433-FEI-quot-Endurance-Conference-quot

and here is another;  http://www.chronofhorse.com/forum/s...ammad-to-Sponsor-Endurance-race-at-WEG-Update

Post#10 is from a member of the BOD of the AERC.

I do hope that you will complain to your governing bodies. There is nothing like pressure from the membership to make them see that they are not in step with their members. 

In the U.S. the pubic discussion on COTH and other forums is not ignored by the powers that be. I do realize that the U.S. isn't quite so enamored or as dependent on the UAE or Saudi money in endurance racing as is Britain, however I wouldn't be surprised (I will be very disappointed) if our vote goes to Haya being elected again. 

USEF loves the UAE money as well...




Most of our endurance riders are not FEI riders either but are concerned about the damage to endurance racing as a whole, if this abuse of horses and cheating continue to be tolerated by the FEI.


----------



## pip6 (18 March 2014)

Our management, despite extensive discussion on our forum, remains silent. Since their last international team training weekend, our international riders are now silent as well. Makes you wonder if something was said. From my experience at one of these weekends, unless you are a 'yes' person, your face will never fit or gain selection.

Interesting posts on that forum, but a lack of uk comments. We really need to differentiate, those from group VII want to race, they do not want to do an endurance race (what is now becoming called 'classic endurance'). We don't have the space you have Skydy, but we do have some stunning countryside. Here's some photos from the proposed route of a ride I am co-organising in Devon, or come do golden horseshoe, our iconic ride (definately not a race).


----------



## skydy (19 March 2014)

Lovely photos! 

I AM sorry about the lack of concern by your management for the opinions of it's membership.. 

Shame on them! By god, my grandmother was British, I know all verses of God Save the Queen , and I tell you I'm disappointed as hell. My grandmother, dead 2 years now, had more balls than your equestrian organizations seem to have.. I have always admired my GM's no nonsense attitude coupled with her wicked sense of humor. 

Where is that pony club kick when it's needed?
 My best wishes to you. I do hope that if Britain can't effect change, that perhaps the U.S. can create an organization that you would prefer to join, one that is unaffiliated with the FEI.

A word from your grassroots members to the AERC wouldn't be amiss..


----------



## skydy (19 March 2014)

See Paragraph #2 of "The final wording of the motion reads"..

http://news.endurance.net/  (Scroll down to the article; AERC Presses for Horse Welfare Reforms)


----------



## pip6 (19 March 2014)

Email sent to them.


----------



## skydy (30 March 2014)

Still at it..  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...l-to-ringer-endurance-racing-allegations.html


----------



## ihatework (30 March 2014)

skydy said:



			Still at it..  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...l-to-ringer-endurance-racing-allegations.html

Click to expand...

Dirtier than a tramps pants


----------



## pip6 (31 March 2014)

Such a fitting description, made me smile.


----------



## skydy (4 April 2014)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/maktoum-family-riders-receive-3-yellow-cards-endurance/

When I searched the FEI database for the names of the riders listed on the FEI website as having received a yellow card, some of the names (as spelled on the FEI website) did not seem to be known in the database..

Is anyone else able to find out who "Khaled Mohmid" is?   How can a rider receive a yellow card at an FEI ride and not be in the database?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (4 April 2014)

I do not understand why these people use illegal methods which are bound to be identified.


----------



## pip6 (5 April 2014)

maybe riders get renamed like the horses........................


----------



## skydy (6 April 2014)

pip6 said:



			maybe riders get renamed like the horses........................
		
Click to expand...

It does seem so, doesn't it?


----------



## Lamb-Ski (7 April 2014)

You raise an interesting point there Skydy!  Other than the prominent faces we would never know at an EGB FEI ride which rider was riding which horse.  Who would check if the rider was even eligible to compete or even the horse for that matter?  I have also wondered how many horses carry the same rider round a 160km race ride.  I have timed out of the vet gate and into the vet hold on many an FEI endurance event and other than all our British riders I would never know if the rider leaving the vet hold was the one that rode that horse in (sure you get my drift)  Generally, any lack of observation on my part at these events I put down to the chaos that this group always cause as the arrive en-masse with a flurry of sloshing etc as they pass the time keeper, all shouting for there cards!!!!  I'm done with EGB, have not renewed my membership and do not intend to give them any of my money or time until they stand up to their mission statement.


----------



## skydy (7 April 2014)

MrsD123 said:



			I do not understand why these people use illegal methods which are bound to be identified.
		
Click to expand...

Because they can.. 

http://www.horsesportinternational....wo-horses-and-three-names-and-two-microchips/


----------



## pip6 (14 April 2014)

http://www.horsesportinternational.com/2014/04/task-force-conflicts-cause-shockwaves/

It gets worse.......


----------



## skydy (15 April 2014)

pip6 said:



http://www.horsesportinternational.com/2014/04/task-force-conflicts-cause-shockwaves/

It gets worse.......
		
Click to expand...


Yes..http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...onsible-for-cleaning-up-endurance-racing.html


----------



## skydy (16 April 2014)

http://www.horsesport.org/news/fei-bureau-review-composition-endurance-task-force

Do you see what has happened?? Both UAE representatives have been nixed. 

Making your feelings known , in no uncertain terms, can have an effect. If you remain silent they WILL take advantage.

Well done you, whom have let your feelings be known.  Don't let up.. :clap:  

I think sometimes that your lovely UK nature makes you hesitant to speak your mind to your (horsey) governing bodies. We in the U.S.generally don't hesitate to call out cheaters  (sometimes that is for the good and admittedly, at other times it is just obnoxious).

When so many people say "enough, we're not having this"  the FEI has to listen. They will however do what they like if and when we look away. I for one will continue to watch, closely.


----------



## skydy (16 April 2014)

http://www.chronofhorse.com/article...tions-express-dissatisfaction-feisheikh-moham

 It is corrupt, and I have let my national organization know exactly how I feel about it.

http://www.horsesportinternational.com/2014/04/pedaling-backwards-at-top-speed/


----------



## Alec Swan (16 April 2014)

skydy said:



http://www.chronofhorse.com/article...tions-express-dissatisfaction-feisheikh-moham

 It is corrupt, and I have let my national organization know exactly how I feel about it.

http://www.horsesportinternational.com/2014/04/pedaling-backwards-at-top-speed/

Click to expand...

When you approach your parent organisation (and this applies to anyone,  really),  and you place before them,  your doubts,  do you receive any form of acceptance,  or acknowledgement?  If the National 'Bodies' refuse to support their members,  then those bodies need replacing with those who will.

Alec.


----------



## skydy (17 April 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			When you approach your parent organisation (and this applies to anyone,  really),  and you place before them,  your doubts,  do you receive any form of acceptance,  or acknowledgement?  If the National 'Bodies' refuse to support their members,  then those bodies need replacing with those who will.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Actually I have received no "personal response" whatsoever. In the U.S. the powers that be tend to notice which way the wind is blowing by the number of emails and the collective shouting on respected horse forums. 

Money talks, on this side of the pond just as much as it does in the U.K. regarding the Al Maktoum's (Sheikh Mohammad and P. Haya) "governance over the FEI"as far as our governing equestrian bodies are concerned.
 It really is a question of enough people making a nuisance of themselves by complaining loudly, and at length, IN PUBLIC with the (easily obtained) information, to such an extent that our organizations look like twits if they don't address the issue.


----------



## pip6 (17 April 2014)

Alec,

I have had a personal response from a senior management member, but have been asked not to declare any of the message content. There has been no official reply to the issues from either Endurance GB (whose board are elected volunteers), or BEF. Their silence is deafening.

So Meydan has been replaced by Sobha, same money in different clothes. Okay the two dubai guys are chucked off, but one has been replaced by a bahraini. Well bahrain are also a group vii country with several (including a very recent abuse scandal of a horse being hit by an implement by a crew member to keep it going as it slowed approaching the finish as it was exhausted & rider using excessively long reins to 'whip' horse) abuses still being investigated. Different country, same problem, so I'm not impressed at the change!


----------



## skydy (18 April 2014)

pip6 said:



			Alec,

I have had a personal response from a senior management member, but have been asked not to declare any of the message content. There has been no official reply to the issues from either Endurance GB (whose board are elected volunteers), or BEF. Their silence is deafening.

So Meydan has been replaced by Sobha, same money in different clothes. Okay the two dubai guys are chucked off, but one has been replaced by a bahraini. Well bahrain are also a group vii country with several (including a very recent abuse scandal of a horse being hit by an implement by a crew member to keep it going as it slowed approaching the finish as it was exhausted & rider using excessively long reins to 'whip' horse) abuses still being investigated. Different country, same problem, so I'm not impressed at the change!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not impressed with the change either. I do take note though,that a change was made in response to members' outrage, which is a tiny step in the right direction, a glimmer of hope, if you will.
As I mentioned  in a previous post, we cannot take our eyes off of these people or they will continue with this nepotism and  slight of hand.. 

I do hope, so VERY much, that Haya will be out and that this awful chapter of corruption will be put to an end. 

Those of you who care; speak loudly, and long, to your leaders. 

Pip6, keep up the good fight!


----------



## pip6 (29 April 2014)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/sport...ceccf6-cf73-11e3-a714-be7e7f142085_story.html

Afraid she's up for re-election. Guess 103 countries were more worried about honey-pot running dry than morals.


----------



## skydy (30 April 2014)

pip6 said:



http://www.washingtonpost.com/sport...ceccf6-cf73-11e3-a714-be7e7f142085_story.html

Afraid she's up for re-election. Guess 103 countries were more worried about honey-pot running dry than morals.
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed.
 My country (and yours) among them.. How disappointing.

 I can only hope that our endurance organizations will split from the FEI and hold their own events, leaving the mid east regions to compete amongst themselves.


----------



## Alec Swan (30 April 2014)

Am I alone in being totally bemused?  Am I alone in wondering for how much longer those who administer to our sports,  and by their apparent agreement,  will be complicit in the support of fraud?  

Lance Armstrong didn't get away with it,  but then he was a pauper,  by comparison..

Alec.


----------



## pip6 (1 May 2014)

Gets worse, egb have sanctioned another class paid by oil money:

*FEI Ride at Wordwell June 1st*

Is an fei endurance ride (this is a very flat fast track, all on grass track, so will be to uae taste as they don't go for the 'endurance' rides) for former arab racehorses to show their versitility & longevity. There's the joke, in group vii countries, which include uae, the average competition lifespan for an endurance horse is only 18 months! But there are plenty more to buy to replace the damaged ones from thrashing them in what are effectively flat races, not endurance tests. Can't believe egb have sanctioned this. Anyone near Kings Forest on the day go watch them with cameras!


----------

